# Tips for off season?



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

Hi!

I just started snowboarding this past season, but only got out twice at the end of the season. 

What do you guys do in the off season to prepare for the snow to come back?

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Whatever keeps you legs and core in good shape will be a good preparation. And balance. Working on balance will always pay. 

Things like hiking, mountainbiking, surfing, (horseriding would be great as well )... and a balance pad or board, or slack line. E.g. since I began to prepare my legs in September for the season on a balance pad (next to the usual summer sports) I don't get sore muscles at season start anymore.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Some people buy this stuff:
Snowboard Training Products ? Snowboard Addiction

Lots of people practice on trampolines.

Some of us just get fat.

I do full body bootcamp workouts.

Some people lift weights.

Some people do yoga.

Lots of legs. Lots of balance work is good....bosu ball, balance boards

General fitness crap.

I hate it all. I just want to sit around eat and be lazy.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I usually do nothing while waiting for the various injuries I accrued to heal up.

Right now my left thumb is sprained (can't bench.. boo) my right foot has a tiny broken bone (no jogging, boo!) and my right knee is messed up (but it always is). Rotator cuff is back to normal though so that's nice.

So I'm doing mountain biking now because I can do it without aggravating those injuries... should be healed up in time for the next season lol.


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

neni said:


> Whatever keeps you legs and core in good shape will be a good preparation. And balance. Working on balance will always pay.
> 
> Things like hiking, mountainbiking, surfing, (horseriding would be great as well
> 
> ...


Oh cool! I've been messing with a bosu board, but not much else than that. I noticed when I was boarding, that my back leg would feel like it's on fire. Is that normal?


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

jmw590 said:


> neni said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever keeps you legs and core in good shape will be a good preparation. And balance. Working on balance will always pay.
> ...


Sorry, not bosu board. I was using an indo board


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

dave785 said:


> I usually do nothing while waiting for the various injuries I accrued to heal up.
> 
> Right now my left thumb is sprained (can't bench.. boo) my right foot has a tiny broken bone (no jogging, boo!) and my right knee is messed up (but it always is). Rotator cuff is back to normal though so that's nice.
> 
> So I'm doing mountain biking now because I can do it without aggravating those injuries... should be healed up in time for the next season lol.


Aw, are you a powerlifter too?

I think I need to do extra cardio, because I felt super winded at the end of each run.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jmw590 said:


> Aw, are you a powerlifter too?
> 
> I think I need to do extra cardio, because I felt super winded at the end of each run.


i tend to do activities based on what my body limits me too. I've been lifting heavy pretty recently but i messed up my shoulder about a year ago so i had to take deadlifts out of the equation and i've been getting worse and worse about lifting since then.

plus it doesn't lend itself to snowboarding very well and my gf says she likes me lean rather than big. 

but i miss being big lol.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jmw590 said:


> Oh cool! I've been messing with a bosu board, but not much else than that. I noticed when I was boarding, that my back leg would feel like it's on fire. Is that normal?


It's normal but not in a good way . It's "normal" cos it's a standard beginner flaw to have too much weight on the back leg; will go away as you gain confidence and learn to distribute your weight more evenly.


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

dave785 said:


> i tend to do activities based on what my body limits me too. I've been lifting heavy pretty recently but i messed up my shoulder about a year ago so i had to take deadlifts out of the equation and i've been getting worse and worse about lifting since then.
> 
> plus it doesn't lend itself to snowboarding very well and my gf says she likes me lean rather than big.
> 
> but i miss being big lol.


Haha, yea. I like being big, but I think I bulked a little too much. Gotta do more cardio now


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

neni said:


> It's normal but not in a good way . It's "normal" cos it's a standard beginner flaw to have too much weight on the back leg; will go away as you gain confidence and learn to distribute your weight more evenly.


Oh, I see. Hopefully I'll get rid of that flaw by next season 

Do you have any tips for riding switchfoot? or is that just based on practice?


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

jmw590 said:


> I noticed when I was boarding, that my back leg would feel like it's on fire. Is that normal?


ME TOO!!!!! I hate hate hate it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jmw590 said:


> Oh, I see. Hopefully I'll get rid of that flaw by next season
> 
> Do you have any tips for riding switchfoot? or is that just based on practice?


I probably ride worse switch than you . 
Pick it up as soon as possible. It's all about practice. Don't wait till your good in one direction, turn you board now and just include it in your learning phase so it will come naturally (cos it _really_ sucks to go back on a bunny hill to learn all over again once you ride double blacks comfortably in the other direction ) 

Make "no backseat, bend knees more!" your mantra, cos these two things are the root of most riding problems (I repeat this every time I tackle a challenging slope). Bent knees are crucial to ride dynamically; being in the backseat hampers balance and ability to turn.

Other than that, it's all about time on slopes. Good fitness level will help to increase the hours on snow and it'll be easier to have your knees bent.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Definitely a fan of the Balance Board and Bindings from Snowboard Addiction... 

Sneaky has been using them this year on trampoline and balance bar, and it has helped heaps...!!!

Balance Bar Training


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Tips for the off season? buy a skateboard/cruiser and push around town, loads of fun and learning manuals builds balance you can't get from any of these balance board things from a sport shop.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

12-16 oz curls. Lots of em.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

jmw590 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just started snowboarding this past season, but only got out twice at the end of the season.
> 
> ...


 I'm not making hardly any time for exercise yet. I'm tackling everything coming my way with a new mindset and swagger I learned this year out on the slopes. Good thing about it is you can mentally bring yourself to the top of a snowy scary trail whenever you need to. And I do consider it a form of focus and mental training.

No joke I kicked &!$$ at mowing the lawn my first mow. I chose awesome lines. Get it? :grin:



jmw590 said:


> Haha, yea. I like being big, but I think I bulked a little too much. Gotta do more cardio now


As the wife of an amateur bodybuilder, imho bulking is just step 1 now if u keep at it and get cut, thats the payoff. He's in year 4 now and those fibers look very different than in what I think of as the bulking stage.


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

neni said:


> I probably ride worse switch than you .
> Pick it up as soon as possible. It's all about practice. Don't wait till your good in one direction, turn you board now and just include it in your learning phase so it will come naturally (cos it _really_ sucks to go back on a bunny hill to learn all over again once you ride double blacks comfortably in the other direction )
> 
> Make "no backseat, bend knees more!" your mantra, cos these two things are the root of most riding problems (I repeat this every time I tackle a challenging slope). Bent knees are crucial to ride dynamically; being in the backseat hampers balance and ability to turn.
> ...



Awesome! I can't wait for the next season :grin:


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

Kevin137 said:


> Definitely a fan of the Balance Board and Bindings from Snowboard Addiction...
> 
> Sneaky has been using them this year on trampoline and balance bar, and it has helped heaps...!!!
> 
> Balance Bar Training


Dang, that kid is beast!


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> I'm not making hardly any time for exercise yet. I'm tackling everything coming my way with a new mindset and swagger I learned this year out on the slopes. Good thing about it is you can mentally bring yourself to the top of a snowy scary trail whenever you need to. And I do consider it a form of focus and mental training.
> 
> No joke I kicked &!$$ at mowing the lawn my first mow. I chose awesome lines. Get it? :grin:
> 
> ...


Haha, I will keep that in mind! Better than what I was saying when I was going down, "So scared! So scared!"


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Tips for the off season? buy a skateboard/cruiser and push around town, loads of fun and learning manuals builds balance you can't get from any of these balance board things from a sport shop.


I heard longboards are the most similar to snowboarding. Is that true? I've been watching the videos of the guys going down windy canyon roads, but that looks a little too crazy for me!


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> 12-16 oz curls. Lots of em.


Haha! low weight, high reps right?


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

Has anyone tried sandboarding? My roommate just went to Dubai, and they saw some people doing that. I wonder if that is a good substitute as well


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> 12-16 oz curls. Lots of em.


20 oz curls here, big fan of the imperial measures system, bitter or black, makes no difference to me.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

jmw590 said:


> Has anyone tried sandboarding? My roommate just went to Dubai, and they saw some people doing that. I wonder if that is a good substitute as well


Yes, I have done it.. not a very good replication IMO.. wayyyyy more friction with a sandboard.


----------



## jmw590 (May 5, 2016)

deagol said:


> Yes, I have done it.. not a very good replication IMO.. wayyyyy more friction with a sandboard.


Is it like riding through powder?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

jmw590 said:


> Is it like riding through powder?


No, no where near it. you don't sink like that, totally different sensation. it's very hard to edge at all, pretty much just flat basing. Then if you get up a lot of speed, you can get stopped suddenly by a change of gradient


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jmw590 said:


> Is it like riding through powder?


Looks pathetically slow...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rather than traveling to sanddunes I'd travel to where there's snow :dunno:

And btw... with splitboards, the season isn't off that early . I'll still be touring/riding till June. Maybe not your thing right now, but something to keep in mind


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

So, I took a trip to the Sand Dunes last October, specifically to do a lot of sandboarding. It is fun, but more of in a way like going sledding, or tubing.. it's not a lifestyle like snowboarding..


----------



## boogman (May 18, 2016)

I choose mixed martial arts. Keeps me in great shape with a similar adrenaline rush and always chasing that next technique just like in snowboarding.


----------

